# Gros bug avec iCloud



## Giorgio82 (30 Juin 2018)

Bonjour, 
depuis une semaine environ, j’ai un bug avec iCloud qui m’empêche d’utiliser mes appareils.

J’ai un iPhone 6s Plus et un iPad Pro 12,9 2017 sous iOS 11.4 et un iPad 3 sous iOS 6

Lorsque je me connecte à iCloud, mes appareils affichent tous constamment dans la barre en haut « recherche en cours 4G », c’est déjà bizarre d’avoir la recherche en cours de réseaux et la 4G.
Mais je ne peux plus accéder aux paramètres data ou opérateurs, et impossible d’ouvrir le multitâche sur iPad Pro (il plante)...

En gros mon compte iCloud est inutilisable et ça m’embête, si il y a un moyen de le récupérer ce serait super !

Merci d’avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (30 Juin 2018)

Bonsoir, 
Que veux-tu dire par

```
Lorsque je me connecte à iCloud
```
Tu parles de l’identification ou de la consultation de documents....


----------



## Giorgio82 (1 Juillet 2018)

Bonsoir,
Non, c’est lorsque je me connecte à iCloud dans les réglages ou après une restauration, là où sont sauvegardé les photos, contact, localiser...

Si je vais dans réglages > la première section avec mon nom en haut > déconnexion (pour se déconnecter d’iCloud) tout s’arrange !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (1 Juillet 2018)

Ah, ok.  
Le fait d’être identifié sur iCloud perturbe le fonctionnement de tes ibidules.
Le fait que ça se passe sur tous les matériels incite à « tester » large.
1- As tu essayé de ne connecter qu’un appareil à la fois (à tour de rôle) pour voir si le problème persiste?
2- as tu le même comportement lorsque tu es en wifi (Recherche 4G)?
Si oui...as tu tenté de déconnecter des synchronisations comme contacts, rappels, safari....dans réglages- ton nom- iCloud?
Ou tout simplement de faire un essai avec un autre identifiant.


----------



## Giorgio82 (1 Juillet 2018)

oyapoque a dit:


> Ah, ok.
> Le fait d’être identifié sur iCloud perturbe le fonctionnement de tes ibidules.
> Le fait que ça se passe sur tous les matériels incite à « tester » large.
> 1- As tu essayé de ne connecter qu’un appareil à la fois (à tour de rôle) pour voir si le problème persiste?
> ...



Je vais tester tout ça, merci


----------



## Giorgio82 (1 Juillet 2018)

oyapoque a dit:


> Ah, ok.
> Le fait d’être identifié sur iCloud perturbe le fonctionnement de tes ibidules.
> Le fait que ça se passe sur tous les matériels incite à « tester » large.
> 1- As tu essayé de ne connecter qu’un appareil à la fois (à tour de rôle) pour voir si le problème persiste?
> ...



1- en se connectant à un appareil à la fois, même problème...

2- j’ai le même comportement que je sois en wifi, en 3G, en 4G, avec la data désactivé 

3- j’ai désactivé tout ce qui peut être désactivé et tout effacé d’iCloud sauf 2/3 trucs comme Excel, des jeux et quelques applications 

- j’ai essayé de connecter le compte iCloud de ma mère sur mon téléphone aucun soucis, j’ai essayé de connecter mon compte iCloud sur sont iPhone 5s avec iOS 10 et le problème est revenu...

Je crois qu’il est perdu à jamais là


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (2 Juillet 2018)

Effectivement. 
Inquiétant mais il doit y avoir une explication.
As tu désactivé iCloud Drive ?
Est tu allé sur iCloud via un navigateur (et donc un ordinateur puisque iOS refuse l’accès via Safari ou autres)?
J’ai lu qu’ils y a parfois des problèmes de synchronisation des contacts et notes pour des clients tiers (Outlook entre autres). As tu pensé à les désactiver dans « Comptes et mots de passe »


----------



## Giorgio82 (2 Juillet 2018)

oyapoque a dit:


> Effectivement.
> Inquiétant mais il doit y avoir une explication.
> As tu désactivé iCloud Drive ?
> Est tu allé sur iCloud via un navigateur (et donc un ordinateur puisque iOS refuse l’accès via Safari ou autres)?
> J’ai lu qu’ils y a parfois des problèmes de synchronisation des contacts et notes pour des clients tiers (Outlook entre autres). As tu pensé à les désactiver dans « Comptes et mots de passe »



Alors j’ai désactivé iCloud Drive, aucun changement, j’ai déconnecté tout les comptes mails rien non plus,

J’ai essayé de changer de carte sim et l’iPhone ne détecte même pas que j’enlève la carte et arrive à passer des appels sans la carte (!!!!!!)
Je redémarre, il détecte bien la nouvelle carte sim (free) mais le bug reviens...

Au passage, j’ai découvert de nouveaux symptôme : téléphone qui démarre en 12 seconde avec iCloud et en 24 sans iCloud, animations disparus dans les réglages et Spotlight, temps d’ouverture de réglage / téléphone / message d’environ 40 secondes 

J’ai l’impression que c’est lié à la carte sim et aux réglages opérateurs... il faudrait que je montre ça à Apple, mais l’Apple store est super loin (je suis à Toulouse)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (2 Juillet 2018)

Le mystère s’épaissit.
Je ne me souviens plus si tu as déjà coupé les données cellulaires en général.
Il y a un réglage qui permet de suppléer à un wifi faible en utilisant les données cellulaires, est il actif?
Il existe aussi, du moins chez Orange la possibilité de passer les appels en wifi (ce qui peut expliquer que ton iPhone fonctionne sans carte sim). Je l’ai désactivé , il perturbé les sms. Je ne pense pas que ce soit la cause, mais si tu as cette possibilité active, tu pourrais essayé de la désactiver.
Tu peux contacter le service technique Apple par tph ou mail


----------



## Giorgio82 (5 Août 2018)

Bonjour, je reviens sur ce sujet si jamais ça arrive à quelqu’un d’autre. Je suis allé dans un Apple Store pour montrer mon problème : personne n’a réussi à le résoudre... mais on m’a installer une bêta du prochain iOS (12) qui résout ce problème et on m’a imprimer des feuilles pour enlever le mode bêta à partir de novembre.
Et 50€ de carte cadeau iTunes


----------

